# Louisiana Limits Advantages of being a Guide



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

One of the advantages of being a guide, is being able to take pictures of large trout and reds. 

See what y'all are missing by not fishing with Captain Marty.

Remember other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes you CATCHING.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice species indeed


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice trip!


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

RedXCross said:


> Very nice species indeed


You are talking about the fish, right!!


----------

